# المكنسة الأكثر تقدما هايدرارين Hydra Rain والتوصيل مجانا



## اماني مصطفي (4 أغسطس 2014)

الأن بالمملكة السعودية..
المكنسة الأكثر تقدما هايدرارين Hydra Rain.
التنظيف بالماء والشامبو لنظافة أكثر دقة ورائحة عطرة.
معها أكثر من رأس لتنظيف جميع الأماكن بالمنزل من الأسطح والأرفف حتى الكراسى والستائر والمكتبات كما بالفيديو الموضح..
بضمان 3 سنوات 
التوصيل مجانا الى باب المنزل..
نوصل لجميع مدن المملكة عن طريق شركة فيديكس للشحن.
------------------------------------------
سعر المكنسة بالعرض 999 ريال
شاملة جميع الأكسسوارات بالفيديو.
------------------------------------------
متوفر عرض التقسيط لأهالى الرياض.

اتصل بنا لنصلك لباب المنزل أينما كنت.

---------------------------------------------------
طريقة فك واستخدام المكنسة بالفيديو..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_hg3b...e%3Dyoutu.be
--------------------------------------------------


تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة


----------

